# Trinity House Memories



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

My late father,Bob Durrant,spent various spells with Trinity House in the 1950s-1970s on lightships from the Gt.Yarmouth district.I recall him telling me of his early days on the Haisboro' lightship.During the Autumn,vast numbers of migrating starlings would rest aboard the vessel.The lads would earn extra money by capturing these exhausted birds,kill them and remove their wings.These would be packaged and sent away,at the end of their month long stint aboard,to a firm in Cambridgeshire.Not sure what these were used for.He also told me that they wold occasionally have roasted starling on the menu!Does any ex Trinity House men out there have any similar experiences to share?


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

good to speak with you via the facebook page Robert


----------

